# Internetverbindung freigeben xp, 2000



## Rendar (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie gebe ich die Internetverbindung frei?

Hier die Reihenfolge wie sie geschaltet sind:

xp (Internetanschluss)

switch

2000

Was muss ich bei xp und was muss ich bei 2000 einstellen, damit 2000 die Internetverbindung nutzen kann?

Gruß
Rendar


----------



## Zorck (18. Juli 2004)

Theoretisch musst du nur die Internetfreigabe bei dem XP-Rechner aktivieren und dann bei dem 2000'er die IP des XP-Rechners als Standardgateway eintragen.  Weiter gibt es da eigentlich nichts.

Ich hab das mit XP zwar noch nie gemacht aber das dürfte ja nichts anderes sein.

Viel Spaß/Glück!

Zorck


----------



## Nameless Cyborg (28. Juli 2004)

Wo kann man die Internetverbindung denn freigeben?
ADSL Router --> routender PC : Win2K-->Hub--> Clients: Win2K
In meinem Fall wäre das eine ADSL Verbindung, die über eine Netzwerkkarte aus einem Router kommt, jedoch möchte ich mit Netlimiter den jeweiligen "clients" eine gewisse Bandbreite ermöglichen.
*ADSL Router --> routender PC : Win2K-->Hub--> Clients: Win2K*
ja, ich weiss, ich brauche eigentlich gar keinen Router, eine DSL Karte würde es auch tun, aber der Router ist schon vorhanden, und ich als Admin brauche uneingeschränkte Bandbreite


----------



## Nameless Cyborg (28. Juli 2004)

jetzt habe ich es doch schon selbst herausgefunden .

Systemsteuerung=>Software=>Windowskomponenten
einfach die ICS (= Internet Connection Sharing) ankreuzen

:-(


----------

